# Which Massanutten Resort?



## natasha5687 (Dec 3, 2012)

I am planning a little getaway in January and was thinking Massanutten would work pretty well because of the location (we all live in MD) and our desired activities (relax, snow tubing, shopping).  There will be 2 couples going.  Regal Vista looks really nice but I know that the Massanutten resorts have a 1 in 4 rule and I would like to take my kids down in February so I want to make sure that I am able to get suitable accommodations for both trips.  Any advice or suggestions would be awesome.


----------



## Free2Roam (Dec 4, 2012)

I've only stayed in Woodstone Meadows... Nice but weird that some of the 2bdrm units have a partial kitchen (no stove/oven) but 1bdrm units have full kitchen. I like the look of Regal Vistas and plan to try it out next year sometime. 

To avoid the 1 in 4 rules, look for a last call vacation or one of RCI's specials. We have been going in February with a group of 12-15 people (in 4 - 6 units) for the past few years and haven't had any problems with the 1 in 4 rule. Even though we book the whole week (always Friday to Friday) most of us usually leave Monday. For the price we pay its still a great deal just staying the weekend.


----------



## kwelty (Dec 4, 2012)

The Regal Vistas are the newest and most upscale and the  Woodstones are the next modern.  Both of these are down in the valley where the waterpark is, but all the other activities are at the top of the mountain.  I prefer to be up at the top, especially during ski season.  The Summit is the newest development on top of the mountain.
The 1 in 4 rule is by the units and not the resort itself, so you could stay at the at the Regal Vistas one visit and the Woodstone the next.  Some of the older developments such as the Shenandoah Villas and Mountainside Villas do not have the 1 in 4 restriction.
If I am just staying with family, then the oldest units there, the Mountainside Villas, are my favorite.  They are spacious with a giant cathedral ceiling and you fell like you are in a ski villa, it even has it's own sauna.  The drawback is the upstairs bathroom is shared by both bedrooms.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 4, 2012)

The two sections I personally avoid are Shenandoah Villas because some units have 60+ stair steps just to get to the front door and then when you get in one bedroom is upstairs and one bedroom is downstairs.  I think they give RCI exchangers the units with the most stairs.  I have also avoided Eagle Trace at Killy court just because they look kind of like a 70's motel from the outside.  

If you are staying more than just a weekend I recommend a unit with a full kitchen.  At Summit and Woodstone deluxe that will also mean less stairs.  If you plan on doing a fair amount of skiing and tubing I would recommend Summit or Mountainside.  If you will be spending more time at the waterpark of offsite and only plan on a day or two of  skiing you might want to stay in Woodstone.  The floors are pretty thin in Woodstone though and you definitely can hear if you have noisy upstairs neighbors.

I just looked and there are Extra Vacations in  both January and February for $296 at Regal Vistas.  I don't think the 1 in 4 counts with Extra Vacations.  The nice thing if you have 2 couples is the second bedroom has a full bed instead of 2 twins.  I believe both most other sections at Massanutten have the twin beds in the second bedroom.


----------



## natasha5687 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the replies.  Having a second bedroom with at least a full size bed will be important.  We will likely only be up for a long weekend and will likely only snow tube 1 day.  How far are the rest of the activities if we stay at Regal Vista?


----------



## kwelty (Dec 4, 2012)

If the snow sports are not your primary focus, I would take the Regal Vistas.  They are head and shoulders above everything else.  Google maps says it is a 9 minute drive up to the ski area from Regal Vistas (and the resort security does give speeding tickets).  Here is a link to the resort map.
http://www.massresort.com/unit-maps.html


----------



## carl2591 (Dec 4, 2012)

natasha5687 said:


> Thanks for the replies.  Having a second bedroom with at least a full size bed will be important.  We will likely only be up for a long weekend and will likely only snow tube 1 day.  How far are the rest of the activities if we stay at Regal Vista?



if you are going to do snow stuff i would not stay vista.. it a hike to the slopes area.. we stayed in mountain side villa and you do have some stairs the units are HUGH.. 2 bed with loft and large living area.. you can fit 8-10 no problem. there are twins in second bed room and loft has a double pull out plus the sofa in living room pull out..


----------



## matbec (Dec 6, 2012)

carl2591 said:


> if you are going to do snow stuff i would not stay vista.. it a hike to the slopes area.. we stayed in mountain side villa and you do have some stairs the units are HUGH.. 2 bed with loft and large living area.. you can fit 8-10 no problem. there are twins in second bed room and loft has a double pull out plus the sofa in living room pull out..



I agree with this. The units up on the mountain are much closer to the snow activities. And we love Mountainside Villas for the size and privacy. Some of the villas have had the furniture replaced and the 2nd bedroom now has a queen size bed, with the loft area getting the two twin size beds. That was last year (summer 2011), so maybe most of them have had the furniture changed out by now.


----------

